# broadhead advice



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been bowhunting since I was 12 (now 29) and have been shooting thunderhead 125's the entire time. Due to my medical training, I haven't gotten to hunt the past 5 years but hope to get back out there at least one or two weekends this year. I have the itch to spend some money on something new and flashy but wonder what everyone likes these days. I really like fixed blade broadheads. going back and forth between montecs and slick tricks. any suggestions?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Slick Tricks. I recently starting using the Rage 2 blade expandables and it is one bad a** broadhead. I shot my first deer with them last Saturday and to say the damage was devastating would be an understatement.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I use to use the thunderheads exclusively as well several years back, now I am hooked on Muzzy's. Just cant tear them up. Ive tried a few expandables, but lost a boar with one and now dont trust em. Even though it was the old style expandable and not the newer rage style. 
Tough lessons are hard to overcome, and muzzy's have never let me down.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Slick Tricks and Shuttle T-Locks are broadheads that fly like a field point and man do they do a good job on deer.

With mechanical heads it's not a question of if they'll fail to open, it's when.

TH


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Slick Tricks and Shuttle T-Locks are broadheads that fly like a field point and man do they do a good job on deer.
> 
> *With mechanical heads it's not a question of if they'll fail to open, it's when.*
> 
> TH


That's why i shoot G5 strikers and they are MEAN.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I shot THs 20+yrs and would still be today but 3 yrs back I went to get replacement blades and the guy was out, he told me he had started shooting 'T-locks' if he had been someone I didn't personally know I would have gone somewhere else, I tried them and still shooting them today. I havn't hit heavy bone with one (yet) but I dought I will get the same penetration with the 'T locks' reason being the Tlocks are about a 45degree angle off point wereas the THs are about a 30 degree angle...WW


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rage 2 blade!

This was from this last weekend.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Very well made fixed but replaceable blades that will EASILY shave hair. Personally can't trust a mechanical, just an opinion. I always strop (sp?) even a brand new blade on the inside of a leather belt a few strokes before using; they seem to shave hair much easier after that.


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Rage 2 Blade*

The Rage 2 blade will stop any animal in North America. They do a lot of damage and the deer are easy to track with a good blood trail. They fly very true also.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I havn't hit heavy bone with one (yet)


I did lol...complete pass through both front shoulders, doe went about 50 yards and fell over. She jumped forward at the shot but the Shuttle T's did the job. The video is on here somewhere.

TH


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had bad luck with G5 strikers had several(at least 3) have the shafts break last season. I started shooting the Muzzy phantom mx's and they work good huge wound channels and cut on contact so better penetration.


----------

